# Is it normal for a puppy to breath fast?



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Ever since Finnick came home, I've noticed he breaths very fast...especially when he sleeps? 

Is this normal? I know their lungs are rapidly growing, so is that why?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes they do have rapid breathing when sleeping. Hiccups are common in pups too, but seldom do you see older dogs get them.
Your Finnick shares the same whelpdate as Karlo(Karlo turned 5 this March though!)


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Indie had very rapid breathing up until 8 or 9 months of age - and she was constantly panting. When I first noticed it, I was really worried. She acted completely normal, so I kind of pushed it aside in my mind. At 13 months, everything is fine.


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh, thank goodness for that  Yep, he has the hiccups ALL the time....it makes me chuckle. 
Aww, I love the name Karlo!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

perseus breathed really fast when he sleeps. I was kinda worried too. Tell I looked it up, and it's normal for puppies to breath fast especially when sleeping. there heart rate is a lot faster too. When they sleep they are growing, growing fast. =)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Yes they do have rapid breathing when sleeping. Hiccups are common in pups too, but seldom do you see older dogs get them.
> Your Finnick shares the same whelpdate as Karlo(Karlo turned 5 this March though!)


Glad to read the "hiccups" mention.....my pup had the hiccups too often it seemed like....but as you stated...."but seldom do you see older dogs get them."...is spot on. My girl hasn't had a hiccup in months.

Fuzzbuttmum...my pups over the decades were fast breathers as well.


SuperG


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Phew! Thanks guys 

He breaths so fast sometimes, it looks like he's hyperventilating lol


----------



## carrieincolorado (Jan 18, 2014)

Once Chevelle kept me up all night laying on my bed panting... panting... omg go to sleep. She has recently decided she likes to sleep in the bathtub. She doesn't pant as much at night anymore, but she still gets hiccups.


----------



## rumhelka (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't know why they breath so fast (my puppy did it as well). But that's normal. Even now, being three years old, she can breath fast when she's anxious.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

It concerned me so much 20 years ago I took him to the vet, as everyone said the vet said it was normal for a pup.



.


----------



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

Great to know, my little Hans breaths hard or pants like crazy and gets the hiccups ever now and then too.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

FuzzButtMum said:


> Oh, thank goodness for that  Yep, he has the hiccups ALL the time....it makes me chuckle.
> Aww, I love the name Karlo!


How did the vet go?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> How did the vet go?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Vet went really well  she said he is in excellent condition and looks like a very content pup (smug face hehe). He weighs 11.8kg (26 lbs). We micro chipped and he had all the rest of his shots....I feel like he is officially ours now that he is tagged ahaa!


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

Kato did this a few times when he was younger from 8 weeks old to about 3.5 months old. It was very unnerving to watch him breathing so hard and fast. He is fine though, there was nothing wrong with him when he was doing it. You're not alone!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes and and fast heartbeat and hickups are normal and twitching and crying in their sleep.


----------



## Thor/2021 (Jan 31, 2021)

FuzzButtMum said:


> Phew! Thanks guys
> 
> He breaths so fast sometimes, it looks like he's hyperventilating lol


I'm so glad I'm not the only one worrying. My baby Thor breathes fast and groans when he sleeps. He's 8 weeks old. I think I'm over reacting.


----------

